# Platinum Reduction With Formic Acid - VIDEO



## kadriver (Jan 21, 2021)

Here's a sneak-peak at my current platinum jewelry refining series that I am working on.

https://youtu.be/Tne9UDV7LoM

This will be in Part3 of the series of videos that I am producing on this subject.

Thank you for watching!

kadriver aka (sreetips)


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 22, 2021)

Another nice video from you  
I just had to revisit Hoke again to reread the chapter.

Very interesting to see the speed of the reaction, it would have been nice though to se more of the 
preparations ahead of snippet you posted.
Thanks again for another interesting view


----------



## kadriver (Jan 22, 2021)

Yggdrasil said:


> Another nice video from you
> I just had to revisit Hoke again to reread the chapter.
> 
> Very interesting to see the speed of the reaction, it would have been nice though to se more of the
> ...



I’ll post the entire video in a day or so.


----------



## Aurumlife (Sep 22, 2022)

From my experience when precipitating platinum or palladium with formic acid the precipitated metal particals tend to be heavier and settle way better if the PT/Pd salts are dissolved completely in AR first and solution is concentrated by evaporation. Another factor I have noticed is to add formic acid mix slowly. So the precipitation is gradual. Metal then settles very quickly and easy without forming “mirror effect” on the sides of the beaker. Usually boil the reduced Platinum in nitric acid. Test with ammonia for a presence traces of copper.


----------

